# Miraculous escapes from death



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Truck incidents


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sh1T!

Scary


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The one where he goes through the screen, is a good case for no seat belt.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just added this site to the dozen others in my favourites. 
I wonder if the standard of driving is getting worse or more are being video'd..??

Ray.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Some amazing escapes there - but a lot of hurt too

I'm going to Poland in the Spring on the bike - I think I'll stick to the roads the trucks are not using...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sobering but at least virtually all of them were "wrong" side of the road - in more ways than one!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev 

Despite your topic Subject, I doubt whether there were no deaths.

I had to turn it off after a few minutes. Also I had just watched the live clips of the Moscow aircraft crash - too much!

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I ha a crash many years ago

Travelling at speed up the freeway 

Alberts dad driving when a bus pulling out of a farm tract blocked the road

Stone wall one side so his dad went for the centre of the bus hoping the tank was not there

It was not but the car went under the bus before we managed to stop

Had two kids in the back and I rember looking back checking they were alive, sure I was dead until I noticed all the blood pouring from my leg

Completely crushed my wedding ring on my fingers as they hit the windscreen seat belts were not in then

many years later stripping wall paper in our new house I stood on a stool found in the house
The leg collapsed and I feel backwards hitting my neck on the sink, 

knocked me unconscious

Once again completely crushed my wedding ring on my finger

Lucky ring still bears the marks as I refused to have it professionally 
Straitened

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Despite your topic Subject, I doubt whether there were no deaths.
> 
> ...


I only watched about 10 minutes of it Geoff, I got bored with it but thought it might appeal to the gory nature of some on here.

Apologies for the affect it had on you Geoff or anyone else, I've just watched it all and some must certainly have died.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*lorry crashes*

How could drivers be so stupid
GEOMAR


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*lorry incidents*

how can drivers be so stupid
GEOMAR


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: lorry incidents*



GEOMAR said:


> how can drivers be so stupid
> GEOMAR


You can stop now :lol:


----------

